# Quest for the elusive blue phone box



## Jacob Snow (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello all, I have been collecting various color info from islands in hopes I could figure out how to get the elusive blue phone box. So far I have come up empty handed.
I am going to try one last thing using a combination of native island features to see if there is a pattern there.

If you can, please post the following about your island.

Original island map :
Airport color :
Native fruit :
Native flower :
Phone box Color :

Map can be hard to come by, so no worries if you can’t post.

Thank you!


To start things off, here are my features.

Original island map :




Airport color : Blue
Native fruit : Cherries
Native flower : Mums
Phone box Color : White


----------



## tajikey (Oct 3, 2020)

This might be helpful:


----------



## nammie (Oct 3, 2020)

according to this reddit post I saw ages ago, some of the nook miles items ARE tied to airport colour, but unfortunately the blue phone box is not one of them (it seems to be random). If you have the white public bench, you will have the blue phone box though (I have these).

here's the source: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/gnwih7


----------



## Jacob Snow (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for your posts, however I'm well acquainted with that. The problem is they don't mention anything else that could change the colors, just mentions that airport colors modifies a few things and the rest appear completely random. In a last ditch effort, I want to see if the combination I put up above has any affect on colors. So if you can, could you post the features of your islands I listed?

Thank you


----------



## azurill (Oct 3, 2020)

Here is mine sorry my original map is in the corner 
Airport color is yellow 
Native fruit is oranges 
Native Flower is mums 
Phone box is blue


----------



## Fye (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map : unfortunately I don't have any pictures of my original island's map but I remember it had south and east river mouths, a lake in the top left corner, and resident services is a few squares in front and left of the airport
Airport color : green
Native fruit : cherries
Native flower : windflowers
Phone box Color : red


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map : 


Airport color : red
Native fruit : pears
Native flower : lilies
Phone box Color : yellow


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map : Couldn't find a pic of it unfortunately.
Airport color : Yellow
Native fruit : Oranges
Native flower : Lily
Phone box Color : Blue


----------



## Livia (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map : 


Airport color : yellow
Native fruit : oranges
Native flower : windflower
Phone box Color : blue


----------



## Asarena (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Airport color: Blue
Native fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Windflower
Phone box color: White


----------



## deana (Oct 3, 2020)

Original island map: 



Spoiler: Map!








Airport colour: Yellow
Native fruit: Oranges
Native flower: Roses
Phone box colour: blue!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 3, 2020)

Map: (I didn't really do any terraforming other than laying down paths, so the layout should be original)


Airport: Blue
Native Fruit: Cherries
Native Flower: Windflower
Phone Box: White


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 3, 2020)

Map:


Airport color: orange (red)
Native fruit: pears
Native flower: cosmos
Phone box: teal (blue-green with gold accents)

Just a heads up: this island is SH just in case that MIGHT be a factor.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

There's a... blue phone box? And I didn't know? Oh my gosh Doctor Who

Original island map :  I haven't done any terraforming, so this should still be original 


Airport color : Yellow
Native fruit : Orange
Native flower :  Windflower
Phone box Color :  Black


----------



## Manah (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't have my original map anymore, sorry.

Airport color: Green
Native fruit: Orange
Native Flower: Mums
Phone box: Red


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2020)

Airport color: Blue
Native fruit: Cherries
Native Flower: Hyacinths
Phone box: Green

I don't have the map or any way of uploading pics.


----------



## xara (Oct 4, 2020)

*Airport color:* red/orange
*Native fruit:* peaches 
*Native flower:* hyacinths 
*Phone box Color:* yellow 

i don’t have any pics of my original map, sorry >_<


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 4, 2020)

Original island map :



Airport color : yellow
Native fruit : peach
Native flower : hyacinth
Phone box Color : blue

Hope it helps.   Seems to be random, but I don't know. I do have the white bench that goes with the info above.
If you need blue phone boxes, I can give you some, just let me know.


----------



## seliph (Oct 4, 2020)

Airport color : yellow
Native fruit : peach
Native flower : tulip
Phone box Color : blue 
Original island map :


Spoiler


----------



## Jacob Snow (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you all for your help. From what I’ve noticed thus far is that certain airport colors may have a higher chance at getting a specific color phone box. Going off what I saw posted. Yellow was pretty consistently getting the blue phone box, orange/red got yellow, green got red, and blue from here and my experience usually gets white. The fruit seems to possibly play a role, however that is inconclusive. The flowers seem to have no affect, and I can’t say if the map layout impacts it either.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



cocoacat said:


> Original island map :
> View attachment 324478
> Airport color : yellow
> Native fruit : peach
> ...


Yes thanks. That would be terrific. Would you want to trade for item colors you might not have? I have the blue airport set, white lighthouse set, green lifeguard set, white phone box with blue and pink chairs, think I might have pink springy ride.


----------



## Emmsey (Oct 5, 2020)

Original island map : I don't have it unfortunately!
Airport color : Yellow
Native fruit : Pear
Native flower : Windflower
Phone box Color : Blue


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 5, 2020)

*Original island map :*




*Airport color : *green
*Native fruit : *peach
*Native flower :* windflower (this is determined by your birth month, I think!)
*Phone box color :* brown


----------



## Livia (Nov 11, 2020)

Adding my second island to this now that I unlocked resident services. 

Original island map : 


Airport color : green
Native fruit : apples
Native flower : hyacinth
Phone box Color : brown


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't have my map but it's one with two south river exits.
Airport color : yellow
Native fruit : pears
Native flower :  rose
Phone box Color :  blue


----------



## Tutle (Nov 11, 2020)

No picture but I can help fill in some info since I have the blue phone box on my island


Airport color : Yellow
Native fruit : Peach
Native flower : Mums
Phone box Color : Blue


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 11, 2020)

god I want all of the different colored things


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 11, 2020)

Original island map : don’t have an original pic, but my map has double south rivers and a long dock on the bottom left of the map.
Airport color : green
Native fruit : oranges
Native flower : cosmos
Phone box Color : red


----------



## DragonGrl (Mar 24, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> Original island map :
> View attachment 324478
> Airport color : yellow
> Native fruit : peach
> ...




Is the offer still valid?  My phone boxes are white, my teacup rides are the cool black/white/red ones.  I'd be more than happy to trade for a blue box.  My island needs a TARDIS.  lol


----------



## oranje (Mar 24, 2021)

Original island map : I don't have a picture of it currently. 
Airport color : Orange
Native fruit : Cherries 
Native flower : Roses
Phone box Color : Yellow and grey.


----------

